# Adopting in Scotland (Glasgow)



## epona (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi,

New to messaging but have read quite a bit especially on the overseas and 2ww boards. Both a great help. After 8 years ttx we are moving on to adoption. We explored it before but then decided to try donor eggs first as we needed to feel like we had explored all options. Now we are back to where we were 2 years ago but feeling much more positive. We have yet to meet a SW but keen to get things going as despite treatment adoption was always in the back of our minds as we have already been to the introductory meeting. All a bit unknown but happy not to have to deal with ttx nightmares and enjoying moving on in our lives.
Interested to hear of anybodies experiences in the Glasgow area

Epona


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hello, and welcome!

I'm in Glasgow - there's a couple of others on here who are from this area too.  I'm applying through the West of Scotland Baby Adoption Team (run by Glasgow City Council). We have been approved for 6 months and are waiting for a match. 

All my experiences so far have been positive - we have been very impressed with them.  the only complaint I'd make is that they have a bad habit of giving false timescales which has been frustrating.

Anything in particular you'd like to know?  You can PM me if you want.

All the best
Bx


----------



## Camly (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi epona

We are also (trying) to adopt in Glasgow. We are going thru the same place as boggy (hello boggy, hope your well, if your reading).

We are just at the start and its a very very slooooooow process, which im finding abit frustrating. i know it takes its time but......

If I can help with anything, please let me know.

take care

xx


----------



## epona (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Camly, Boggy,
Nice to meet you. While age has not wearied us it has caught up with us and we don't fit the criteria for the 0-2 age group . As we have both hit 40 we are looking at 2+ and a sibling group would be ideal but thats getting ahead of ourselves a bit especially as you both mention the slow process. 

Epona


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Not at the stage of adoption yet, however we have always said that we would like to adopt even if we have a child of our own.
Can you tell me what the age limits are for adopting a child under two. I am only 28, but my DH is 41. Will this mean we are out of the brackets?


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hi

The criteria for Baby Adoption in Glasgow (and west of Scotland) is that "Applications will not be accepted from couples where the younger partner is older than 39 years and 6 months, or the elder partner is older than 44 years and 6 months". 

So you should be OK for a couple of years yet.

Any other questions, just shout!  The council website has some helpful info and other criteria. 

Bx


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks Huni. I am 100% sure that this is something that we would like to do inthe future. We do want to have the opportunity to have a biological child first, but we have always thought that thhis was something we are ment to do. 
I enquired about becoming a foster carer, but was told that I couldn't work full or even part time and do this so that was out at the moment.
Can I ask if/when we adopt are your family involved?
How much involvment do sw have after adoption is finalised?
Sorry you made the mistake of saying ask questions


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

oops sorry just thought of another one. Can you do foster caring while on the waiting list for adoption?


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Happy to help (if I can!)

Families - some family members may be interviewed (none of mine were), but both sets of our parents had to give references.  I think it's on an individual basis - it depends how much involvement they may have with your child.

Fostering - I know a foster carer who also works part time.  Not sure what the official line is.  I'm also not sure about fostering while waiting to adopt, I'd guess the answer was no as they wouldn't want to use too many resources assessing and supporting you in both. Again, not sure of the official answer!  A lot of foster carers do adopt the children they foster, but they are foster carers first. 

After a child is legally yours, then SW are only involved if you ask them to be.  Legally they have to be available for support.

Sorry i didn't manage to answer those very well, but if you any other questions you can try again!  

Bx


----------



## Chocolate Button (Jan 1, 2008)

Not at all I can't thank you enough for answering these questions.  
It si something we will be looking into in the future. It does terrify me though and the thought of not being approved scares me so much. Not that we have any reason why we wouldn't. Its the silly things like finances and will the sw like us etc.
Anyway I will be keeping an eye on the boards here and may ask a few other questions from time to time. Thank you so much for your advice. xxx


----------



## epona (Mar 15, 2008)

Hi Chocolate Button,

we are applying to adopt in the 3+ age group in Glasgow, idealy a sibling pair. So far (which is not very) so good. We contacted SW March 11th 2008, attended an information session April 1st, assigned a link worker on 2nd May and our first home visit is Friday May 23rd. Info session was primarily focussed on the challenges rather than the rewards and they seemed concerned about our lack of daily contact with children. I cant imagine we are the only people in that situation, no kids, friends kids grown up etc but hopefully our link worker can let us know how much of a real issue that is. If any body else has had a similar experience would love your advice.

Boggy congratulation - I see from another thread you have been matched - enjoy what must be such an exciting time

Epona


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

Epona,

Hi.  Glad things are going well for you.  We had a similar issue about 'day to day' contact with children so we basically just offered ourselves as babysitters/child care/holiday cover for all our friends and family for 6 months.  It was really good fun and gave us lots of examples for our competencies based study.  We could also use it to look at child development issues - where we knew kids of similar age but differing skills/ weaknesses and how we deal with them.  Others here have become leaders at scouts/youth club/sunday school/guides as preparation.  it is also good for finding out where children's activities are based in your area and knowing where local kids go to for fun.

Wishing you all the best with the rest of your journey.

Magenta x


----------

